# Capture streaming video/audio



## Penguin45 (Jan 20, 2003)

Is there an application out there that will let you capture streaming audio AND video from Quicktime?  Something like Hypercam for Windows.


----------



## slur (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmm, for streaming audio try Audio Hijack. It allows you to capture the audio output from any application. I've used it to capture streaming audio from iTunes radio stations. Hijack also allows you to insert effects into the audio, useful for creating bizarro samples.

For capturing streaming video there's nothing I yet know of. Although Snapz Pro X can capture screen motion it may not be able to get all the frames of a movie, nor will it capture the audio at the same time.

If you're just looking to capture a movie preview from your browser cache there are ways to do that too.


----------



## Penguin45 (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, I will try those.  I wish that someone will make an all-in-one solution for capturing video/audio streams


----------

